#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by Nishatparveen

## Nishatparveen

Nishatparveen has reported a post.

Reason:


> This is very helpful


Post: Operations Research pdf Free Download
Forum: Mechanical Engineering Ebooks Download/ Mechanical Engineering Notes
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: vipin1986
Original Content: 


> Important ebook on operations research and i hope it will guide you completely. and you will get more knowledge from this ebook.








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by akhilstfame Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by ria 01

----------

